
Show HN: Whalebrew – Homebrew, but with Docker images - bfirsh
https://github.com/bfirsh/whalebrew
======
bfirsh
One step further towards my goal of having nothing installed on my laptop
except Docker.

It doesn't _quite_ work with everything – things like `parallel` and `watch`
assume they can run commands in your PATH. Things that need to be really fast
also don't work very well (booting a container takes a few hundreds
milliseconds).

Any requests for packages?

